# Humidity and Spray Tack



## Beth9 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi,
We currently have 3 name brands of Spray Tack in our shop. Each brand lasts for one shirts printing then we need to respray. Will / does humidity affect Spray Tack? Nothing else has changed in our shop.
Thanks


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Throw that stuff away and get some TEXTAC pallet adhesive, I put pallet tape down then apply....can print hundreds of shirts before reapplying.


----------



## Beth9 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Larry, 
Thank you for the reply. I have ordered the Tek Tac.
I will call some distributors regarding the Spray Adhesives and humidity. I need to resolve this as I have 5 cases and cannot throw them away.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

that's bizarre. it must really suck. I spray once per order generally. Today I didn't spray at all, they were tacky enough from yesterday. I prefer spray because I do a wide range of garment types and I don't want the whole pallet tacky always (and I change out pallet types too). I'm in N Florida and it's very humid right now. Sadly I can't remember the brand right now, but I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## airbrushtshirts6 (Jun 28, 2015)

That's a good idea....


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

artlife said:


> that's bizarre. it must really suck. I spray once per order generally. Today I didn't spray at all, they were tacky enough from yesterday. I prefer spray because I do a wide range of garment types and I don't want the whole pallet tacky always (and I change out pallet types too). I'm in N Florida and it's very humid right now. Sadly I can't remember the brand right now, but I'll check tomorrow.


I used the Sprayway Fastac 87 orange and white can and never was able to get more than a couple dozen shirts done before reapplying ever...a lot of factors though....how much you put down (I usually just did a light to medium mist) and the material....poly vs cotton etc and your pressure with how many colors/strokes applied and last but not least flashing. I put the TexTac adhesive down with a thin layer (I want to get the shirts back off!) and I can print hundreds before having to add more. Oh and the spray is all over my old silver press, that stuff gets everywhere!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Beth9 said:


> Hi Larry,
> Thank you for the reply. I have ordered the Tek Tac.
> I will call some distributors regarding the Spray Adhesives and humidity. I need to resolve this as I have 5 cases and cannot throw them away.


Your welcome and good luck...as for the 5 cases, ebay and craigslist comes to mind.???


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

lmcawards said:


> I used the Sprayway Fastac 87 orange and white can and never was able to get more than a couple dozen shirts done before reapplying ever...a lot of factors though....how much you put down (I usually just did a light to medium mist) and the material....poly vs cotton etc and your pressure with how many colors/strokes applied and last but not least flashing. I put the TexTac adhesive down with a thin layer (I want to get the shirts back off!) and I can print hundreds before having to add more. Oh and the spray is all over my old silver press, that stuff gets everywhere!


I think ours is Albachem but I'm pretty sure that's a 'house name' for a different brand.
I do a lot of specialty polyester (such as compression shirts with spandex ink) you can't have a ton of tack because you can't pull or stretch on these garments, they have to release easily and evenly, and the print surface has to be very smooth. We started using this spray about a month ago and I love it. It holds very well under flash. I'm spraying so rarely a can lasts me a long time.


----------

